# Going rates for owner/operators 22/23 season



## pun299 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey all, it’s been some years since I have done any plow work as a subcontracting owner/operator but I am considering getting back in to plow this winter. I am located in North western New Jersey. I have a 2014 Ram 2500 with a 7.5 ft super duty boss plow and western 10000 tail gate spreader. I know what rates were a few years ago but with fuel prices and the inflation that we have experienced in the past two years, it’s only natural that rates should be up as well. Does anyone have any input on what can be expected for hourly rates for plowing this year? Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Up this way sub rates last season were $150/hour with full body spreaders and 3/4 ton trucks.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Kvston said:


> Up this way sub rates last season were $150/hour with full body spreaders and 3/4 ton trucks.


What Mark? You moving out here?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not on your life. Meatchicken is too far east.


----------



## pun299 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Up this way sub rates last season were $150/hour with full body spreaders and 3/4 ton trucks.


Thanks for the input, what was rate for just 3/4 ton truck with plow and no salter?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

$90/hour. That with full insurance on your own rig, blah blah blah.


----------



## pun299 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kvston said:


> $90/hour. That with full insurance on your own rig, blah blah blah.


Ok thanks for the info, might be picking myself up a fully body spreader as I have seen some good deals on line for them right now.


----------

